# Rehome in Winona, MN/ needs a new friend



## Emma Jean (Feb 3, 2008)

I am crying right now just trying to write this, my Emma needs a quiet home with another rabbit. I rescued here about two years ago from the adoption center at my home town's Petco. Someone had completely neglected and I believe abused her, then dumped her in a box on a cat shelter's door step. Since the cat shelter couldn't keep her they brought her to the Petco and thats where I fell in love with her. After a few months it seemed like she'd be happier if I gave her a friend and I fell in love with an older rabbit that someone had dropped off at the Wisconsin Humane Society, he was six years old and jumped right into my lap. After a few weeks I slowly tried to introduce them and Emma decided Milo made a better punching bag then anything. It anded up taking about 6 months before I felt completely comfortable enough to leave them in the same cage together but after that they were ALWAYS together. Then Milo started having seizures and the vets had no clue why. Emma and I lost him him four days after Christmas. Since then she has not been happy. She is beginning to become more aggressive again and is back to wanting nothing to do with me. I want more then anything to get her another friend but i can't afford another rabbit right now in the financial, emotional and time sense. 

Emma is going to need a very special home. She is a dwarf rabbit and doesn't like other animals, such as dogs and cats very much and is startled very easily. Like I said I am fairly positive she comes from an abusive back round and I'm assuming thats why she is so skittish still. She was much better when she was with Milo but he was a submissive male and was bigger then her. She has met my sister's rabbit but he is one that likes to mount everything he sees and Emma is very much so the queen of all and has to be the dominant. She can be touchy about me in her cage but if it is something you would want to classify as cage aggression then it is the mildest form of it I've seen. She's never bitten me but she does like to scratch with her front paws and growl in protest. She is fixed and litter box trained when in her cage, not quite as well when she's out an "running". She has the sweetest face and is the cutest thing in the world when she does popcorn. She has never really been a very affectionate rabbit towards me though, maybe I'm just not her "one" but she really isn't the snuggling type either even though she looks like she is. 

Let me know if you'd like any other info about her, I'm not getting my thoughts together as well as I could be right now so please just let me know if you are at all interested. 

Emma Jean

Emma upset about hay, why....I have no clue.
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2155/2240338413_a8abbff0c5.jpg?v=0

Emma and Milo.
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2344/2240327589_9ec0980068.jpg?v=0


----------



## Haley (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh geeze, Im so sorry to hear youre having such a rough time. Im also so sorry for the loss of your special boy but dont you think it would be unfair to her to change things up on her so soon after experiencing such loss? Remember she is grieving as well and its likely that shes taking her aggression out on whatever she can.

Have you tried giving her a stuffed animal to snuggle? More toys or things to shred/play with?

I just know how difficult it is to rehome a bunny, especially one with aggression issues. I feel like she needs you so much right now.

If you ultimately cannot keep her we'll do whatever we can to help. It just sounds to me like she would be best with you if you could give her some more time.


----------



## Emma Jean (Feb 4, 2008)

I can try the stuffed animal, knowing her she will probably shred it, and what would be a good thing for her to shred? All this is just really frustrating since she was finally calming down with him and now the aggression has spiked back to where it was when I first brought her home and it's making me feel that I'm not the right mom for her. It seems like she's never really liked me even though I'm the one who rescued her, was helping her stay alive by bottle feeding her after her spay and I've been giving her treats almost every day trying to win her over. Now she's won't even take her papaya tablets from in the morning. I'm really at a lose right now as to what to do, I've never given up on a rescue I've taken in unless there are serious medical reasons which she doesn't have. I just seems like she is so unhappy.


Emma Jean


----------



## trailsend (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear this. Please keep in mind Dwarfs can be difficult (doesn't make them any less cuter!) and moody. I had two surrendered to me this past summer from their owners of four years. Sasha eats well, but shows little interest in me, the other rabbits, or animals. Any bun takes loosing their person very hard. Most of my buns have been dumped or abused so they are so happy to have a good home and friends, they settle in right away. But every bun that has been surrendered to me that has been with one owner for a while has had a difficult time and it breaks my heart. 

My Nibs, an eight year old Dwarf I've had almost his whole life, is terribly moody. Most of the time he loves attention and playing, and treats, but sometimes his whole mood changes and he doesn't want treats, or to be cuddled. Just like us they go through moods and phases, and I don't doubt part of your buns problem is the loss of her bunny buddy. I would try Haleys suggestions, and also give your bun some time. You might not be able to get her a new buddy right now, but it doesn't mean you can't ever. 

Regardless, I understand. Sasha has many agression issues with people and other animals. She has become a Sanctuary bun for this reason and that's why we are here, because yes, it does take a very special person to devote themselves to such a bun. Ultimately you will decide what is best, and I trust you will make the right decision, but yes, please do give it some more time.


----------



## Emma Jean (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank you both and I will. I just hope its the right thing to do and she will be happy in the end. I have had rescues that flourish with me and I've had some that end up doing much better with others and I though maybe I just wasn't the one in her case. On the other hand I can be just as suborn as she can so I guess we'll just keep pushing forward for now. Thanks again and I'll keep you posted.

Emma


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Emma Jean, I really hope this works out for you, Emma is adorable.

Have you ever given her a phone book (the thicker the better) to play with & shread. Our Daisy Mae had one and really enjoyed tearing it up. I must warn you it does make a mess but it also gives the bunny something to play with.

Good Luck

Susan


----------



## Emma Jean (Feb 24, 2008)

No I haven't actually tried that yet so that may be something to try over break next week since my dad still has phone books from like two years back. Thanks for reminding me of that.


----------

